# How to apply Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Some of you may know Ive recently bought some Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger, to use as a change from my G Techniq C2. Ive heard its brilliant for white cars.

Anyway, the plan for tomorrow (weather permitting!) is to give the car a good few coats of SRP worked into the paint, then 2 or 3 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jet Trigger. 

But, Im reading about different ways to apply it. On the bottle is suggests that I spray onto a panel, spread sparingly, then buff off. However, Ive read on here that its best to spray on the entire car, spread as I go round, then buff off - so leaving 15 - 20 minutes curing time. 

Whats best?

:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Spray a couple of squirts on a panel, spread with a microfibre cloth all over the panel, then with a clean microfibre buff off. Then onto the next panel. Less is always more. I've never read to leave it on for that amount of time before and I've had long lasting protection from the Trigger on my car. Hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Spray a couple of squirts on a panel, spread with a microfibre cloth all over the panel, then with a clean microfibre buff off. Then onto the next panel. Less is always more. I've never read to leave it on for that amount of time before and I've had long lasting protection from the Trigger on my car. Hope this helps.:thumb:


How i applied it when i used it, great results, if it wasnt for Wolfs BW, werkstat would be my product of choice, i still have some & will use it from time to time just to make a change. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive been using Jet Trigger for the first time over the last few days. I cleaned the paint with Werkstat Prime, then as above, I sprayed a small amount of JT onto the paint, spread it around with a Maguires microfibre pad, then buffed off with a really thick buffing towel. 

Ive now got two layers of JT on my metalic grey paint, and it looks fab, and beads nicely in the rain. Ive given it a quick wipe over today with Werkstat Gloss


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah spray on wipe off and move on, but then leave the car for 30 mins and do it again. The more layers the better, but leave 30 mins between coats.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Used it today,was under pressure for time so I needed something really fast. Excellent product , 'sinks' in to the paint and offers real protection. Sprayed one panel ,wiped with a microfibre followed with another microfibre.Top product.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Low boredom threshold for me. Ive always used prime prior and then applied JT and buffed off panel at a time. Whizzed around the car. Looks fab on silver and White.

Used wolf wrap first time recently - I think the wolf wrap will be my product of choice (for a while at least) as it's SO easy to use and does look good!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

bit of a noob question here, but ive read its good for the winter as its spray on but as im going to be using some collinite to give the protection will this in anyway affect either the werkstat or the colli?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

markbob917 said:


> bit of a noob question here, but ive read its good for the winter as its spray on but as im going to be using some collinite to give the protection will this in anyway affect either the werkstat or the colli?


You'd be fine just using the Colli mate.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> You'd be fine just using the Colli mate.


Im just thinking for top up as opposed to a basic qd


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

markbob917 said:


> Im just thinking for top up as opposed to a basic qd


Colli won't need topping up it'll last you for ages :thumb:, but yeah you would be fine using them together.


----------

